# Printer App for Fire HD



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Anybody know of a good printer app - free or cheap would be good - that works with the Fire HD? I have HP Eprint on my phone, but I can't download it to the Fire HD. The only one that Amazon shows got poor reviews. I'm going to email Amazon about this and hope the developers catch up. It has happened with a couple of apps already. But in the meantime, suggestions would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This neither free nor cheap but is an excellent app:



My co-mod Ann has recommended it a couple of times. I bought it using the $10 app credit I had received for conecting with the Fire 4G and it is well worth it. Works great, I've printed photos and documents with it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not cheap: $12.95 but works great.

It was, at least once, a FAotD, and at least once was offered at half price. . . . . I got it at one or the other of those times. 

eta: DUH. . .great minds.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The HP eprint looks like its compatible with my Fire HP ePrint Home & Biz, have you tried that app? Note that you may need some setup on the HP site to enable your device.

I was able to install the app and print to my home printer from my Fire HD 8.9.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Jesselyn,
I clicked your link to confirm, and that's the app I own. It shows the "you purchased..." line. Both my Android phone and my Fire HD show in the devices area, but the Fire HD has the red not-allowed mark beside it. So how did you get Amazon to let you do this? Did you do the setup on the HP site before downloading the app? BTW, I have a 7" HD Fire, and my husband just got the big one for an early Christmas present. We are both able to print from our phones, but neither of us can load the app on our Fire HDs. Anybody got an idea as to why?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's really odd....I clicked on Jessica's link to check.  I got that app for my original Fire; I have an original  and a new 4G8.9 on my account and they both have green checkmarks...

I don't remember doing much to install it on my original, and I haven't even tried on my new 4G yet.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The app Jesslyn links to apparently won't work on the HD7, though it shows as compatible with the HD4G and both my Razr phone and Xoom tablet.

Curious that it's happy with the more basic and most advanced versions but not the middle range model.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I can pull the .APK file and send to you to see if you can install. I've done that for a few apps that were listed as incompatible but which worked great. 
See this thread for an example:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,133180.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The HP one is available at 1Mobile. . . . . .


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Jesslyn, thanks for the offer, but I think I'll hold off for now. Ann and Betsy, thanks too for the info and advice. Both my husband and I have the lower level HD's, although he opted for 32G of memory. I'm betting that it won't be too long before Eprint works on all the Fire HD's. It's been my experience that a lot of the developers end up playing catch-up when a new device comes out. If not, I'll think about the alternatives. We have an assortment of other machines in the house, so I can find a way to print.


----------



## debml (May 14, 2011)

Odd! It shows as compatible for my HD 8.9. I just downloaded it, but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

debml said:


> Odd! It shows as compatible for my HD 8.9. I just downloaded it, but haven't tried it out yet.


Yes, it's apparently compatible with the HD8.9 but not the HD7. Not sure why that is....

Betsy


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not compatible with all the 8.9 HD's - won't download to my husband's. Maybe just the 8.9 with 4G? He has the wi-fi only version. Very strange, but I suspect it will catch up to all of them eventually.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

khrunner said:


> It's not compatible with all the 8.9 HD's - won't download to my husband's. Maybe just the 8.9 with 4G? He has the wi-fi only version. Very strange, but I suspect it will catch up to all of them eventually.


I have the wifi model and it installed on my Kindle just fine.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

khrunner said:


> It's not compatible with all the 8.9 HD's - won't download to my husband's. Maybe just the 8.9 with 4G? He has the wi-fi only version. Very strange, but I suspect it will catch up to all of them eventually.


khrunner--

does it show as not compatible with your husband's HD8.9 when you look at the product page while logged into his account? Or is it just that it won't download? With the Fires, sometimes you have to do a sync and then xit apps and go back in before you see the app as part of your cloud.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm betting the HP app supports the same printers as the iOS version (can't locate the list on their website - what a mess!). I'm running the original version of the HP one on my iOS devices because the newest one axed support for my OfficeJet printer. I'm not about to buy a new printer just for the few pieces of printing I do.

I will however try the one Ann suggests for the kid's Tablets, if it works with the printer I have then awesome! Maybe. They do like to print a lot... maybe this would not be a good thing?!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If your printer comes with an app have you checked on a site such as 1mobile to see if you can download and sideload it to you Kindle Fire HD?  I did this with my Brother printer....the android app wasn't in the Amazon app store but it was on 1mobile and I was able to get it on my Fire HD and print with no problems.


----------

